# BMQ for Reserves



## moondragon1 (22 Sep 2011)

I have a little bit of a different situation so I'm wondering if anyone can help me out here.

Basically I'm wondering if it's possible to go though the training that a Regular Force member would go though and then just stay on as a reservist?  I can easily take a year off my work right now so I can do the Regular Force BMQ and SQ and other stuff but I want to go back to work afterwards so I would only be able to be a reservist.

Is something like this possible and if so what do I have to do differently if anything?  I can answer questions if something I wrote doesn't make sense, just ask.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Sep 2011)

From this search:

site:army.ca reservist regular bmq

Comes this thread:

BMQ for reservists, is 13 weeks an option?


----------



## moondragon1 (22 Sep 2011)

My apologies.  Thanks for the post


----------

